# walhonding river cats, launch info



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey guys, how is this river for flatties?

I have the big fold out map, and there is a launch in coshocton county.

Id be coming from marengo( morrow county) through knox into coshocton county, looks like this my closest launch.

Is it worth the trip??

Looks like if i head east from this launch killbuck and musk river all these tie together.


Im just wondering if this ramp is decent, Iv never been there. Can anyone tell
me a general direction to go from this laucnh for the shot at some big cats. Not looking for your honey holes, Iv just never been to the area.


I mostly fish alum, and deleware. Deleware is nice for big crappie, but we really only get 3-4 pound channels, every once in a blue moon get some saugeye on cut shads but no big cats. Same problem I run into at alum, only saugeye hit our cut shads and gills. Moslty get our little cats on livers..

thanks....


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

You can only go a couple miles east then you will run into 7 mile dam which is un-passable, and if you follow the river west you can go up to Mohawk Dam...The Ramp is as nice as any, but its in a kinda crappy place because you cant go far up or down stream...There are alot of nice fish in the Walhonding...My family use to have a Fishing Camp there years back before I was born and Ive seen some pics of BIG Cats from the river....I havent fished it this year but they are definately in there...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Good info catfish hunter.

I wonder if Im better off just hitting the musk river launch in coshocton county.
You think the fishing may be better over there?

Im used to some dumpy docks. I was more concerned with getting somewhere and not being able to launch.....lol..........


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

That might be your best bet...There is a good musky hole real close to that Ramp there in Coshocton...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

There is a ramp in Coshocton real close to 83 South. Follow 36 down to 83/16, follow the signs for 83 South, you will turn right(West) and follow 16/83 S for a mile or so. The road is 4 lane but will turn into a 2 lane. You will come to a traffic light and need to turn left to follow 83 S. As soon as you do you will go over the river and take the very first left just past the bridge. You will see a sign on your left for a boat ramp immediately accross the street from the water treatment plant. I've never seen the ramp too crowded. From here you can go a little ways East but will soon hit a shallow riffle, if you go South/West the water is deeper and you can go a ways towards the power plant at Conesville. I've never been that far down so you're on your own from there. 
Good Luck


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

great info......thanks guys. Looks like the muskingham is it.

Taking my daughter up for some night action this weekend. Ill hit that water treatment launch.....


----------

